# Tikka t3



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

For years I have collected Remington 700's but the other day I orders a Tikka T3 lite In 30-06 it has a staneless barrel and a synthetic stock I liked every tikka I've hadled and thought i'd try one.. Is it a good rifle and will it be a good deer hog bear co
Bo gun?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a Tikka T3 Hunter in 300wsm and love it. Have hunted 4 seasons now with it and have been impressed with its accuracy and how well it holds up to changing weather conditions without a hitch. Have hunted with it from 70 deg above to -15 deg and heavy snow. Very smooth bolt and like the adjustable trigger.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i have a tikka t3 lite stainless in 22-250 and i love it!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hope you have better luck with the magazines than I had and my cousin had with ours. While the gun shot well enough, both of us had failures of the mags making the gun virtually a single shot or unusable in the short action without the mag. To bad they sacrificed in this area.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Remington270...

If it turns out you like your Tikka I'd be happy to help you make room in your safe for more of em by buying your 700's 

:beer:


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

lol i dont think my 700's are goin no were. Ive killed tons of deer with em and ill always have a place in my safe for more :beer:


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i got one for my wife in a 243. i love shooting that thing. for me it kinda seems like a smaller built gun and doesnt really fit my frame perfect like my savage 270. a guy i knew had a T3 in 30-06 and he said it kick pretty bad beeing that it is such a lite gun but he may just be a panzy. lol. i never had or met anybody who had problems with the magazines like in the previouse post. its as smooth as glass.


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the tikka and put a nikon prostaf on it loaded some 150gr remingtons in it and man it shoots great. But the recoil is alot worse than my Remington 7mm mag. But all in all it's a great gun. :sniper:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Try putting on a Limbsaver recoil pad. It really tamed my T3 300wsm.


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea I saw a slip on limbsaver but I am lookin for a screw on :spam:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

The one I have is a direct fit. It doesn't have my model number listed but called them and they gave me a model number that fit.


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ill try that thanks


----------

